# Columnaris...



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

* Columnaris...*  

Columnaris is a quick, highly contagious, and fatal disease. Usually when water is too hard or a fish is stressed by overcrowding. It starts by getting into a betta, usually through gills and small wounds. The betta's fins get frayed and ragged. It is followed by appearance of ulcerations on the skin, and subsequent epidermal loss, identifiable as white or cloudy fungus-like patches. Gills will change color, to a brown or light brown. The betta will breathe rapidly and laboriously as a sign of gill damage. Death (without treatment) will happen in 48-72 hours, sometimes less when the water is hot. Treat the betta with Furan-2 and Kanamycin (antibiotics). Medicated food containing oxytetracycline is also a good thing to feed the infected betta.
I thought I should post this because some symptoms of Columnaris is going around Bettafish.com 

(According to OFL< there is slow and fast-acting Columnaris)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Flexibacter columnaris-two strains..fast acting and slow acting....this bacteria is always in your tank and part of the normal flora waiting for the right conditions to attack the fish.......poor water quality that stresses the fish compromising the immune response, sudden high temps....

Fast acting the fish usually will be dead in 12-24h and will be seen with open wounds...somewhat like flesh eating bacteria

Slow moving-the fish can recover....may or may not have cotton like growths on body, usually start with head, back turning white and progresses
Best treatment-High dose of aquarium salt 3tsp/gal, low water temp 75-76F, water changes...

This is one of the reasons it is important to watch the water temp especially with an already compromised fish.......


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks OFL!  I was researching it today, but not a lot sites had what I was looking for


----------

